# Installing camera profiles



## JohnKendrick

How do I install a camera profile? I've downloaded a new camera profile for my Panasonic GH2. It a zip file. But I cannot find any information in my several LR4 books about installing it.

Thanks in advance for any help?

John Kendrick


----------



## b_gossweiler

Copy the *.dcp file into
 /Users/[your username]/Library/Application Support/Adobe/CameraRaw/CameraProfiles/

Beat


----------



## JohnKendrick

Thanks. It's a zip file. I can't imagine installing it as a zip but when I try to unzip it on the desktop it barks at me.

John


----------



## b_gossweiler

How does a ZIP file bark?

Beat


----------



## JohnKendrick

It says it's unable to expand on the desktop and offers Error 2 as an explanation. The text for that error says there is "no such file or directory".

Incidentally, I'm running Lion and the path, at least on my computer is a bit different. It's Macintosh HD/Library/Application Support/Adobe/CameraRaw/CameraProfiles/


----------



## b_gossweiler

Sorry, can't help you too much with unzip on a Mac. If you'd like you can email the ZIP file to me and I'll email the content back to you (send me a PM if you want to do so).

Beat


----------



## JohnKendrick

Just to close out this thread, Beat. Let me thank you in this sort of public forum for all the help you gave me. Clearing up the zip file issue and the installation issues.

I don't see any place here to indicate my level of satisfaction for the support you provided but it's the proverbial 12 on a scale of 1 to 10.

John


----------



## clee01l

JohnKendrick said:


> It says it's unable to expand on the desktop and offers Error 2 as an explanation. The text for that error says there is "no such file or directory".
> 
> Incidentally, I'm running Lion and the path, at least on my computer is a bit different. It's Macintosh HD/Library/Application Support/Adobe/CameraRaw/CameraProfiles/


On my install of Lion, it was setup download to the Downloads folder, Zip files are unzipped automagically there when I open the Downloads folder. 

The only thing in the  Macintosh HD/Library/Application Support/Adobe/CameraRaw/CameraProfiles/ folder is a text file listing the locations of the camera profiles. These are located in Camera Named Folders in /Applications/Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4.app/Contents/Resources/CameraProfiles/Camera.

There is a possibility that the zip file is corrupt or was a Windows centric package. Where did you get it?  and Where can I d/l a copy to take a look?


----------



## b_gossweiler

Cletus,

The ZIP file was corrupt.

Beat


----------



## b_gossweiler

Glad to hear it's working now for you, John 



JohnKendrick said:


> Incidentally, I'm running Lion and the path, at least on my computer is a bit different. It's Macintosh HD/Library/Application Support/Adobe/CameraRaw/CameraProfiles/



The path I indicated should be valid for Lion as well. The path you mention is the  path where LR stores the shipped profiles. Storing your custom profiles  there means you might have to repeat the installation after every new LR  version.

You might have to create the folder inside "/CameraRaw/CameraProfiles/" inside of "/Users/[your username]/Library/Application Support/Adobe/" if it's not there already.

Beat


----------



## JohnKendrick

clee01l said:


> There is a possibility that the zip file is corrupt or was a Windows centric package. Where did you get it?  and Where can I d/l a copy to take a look?



Turns out the file, as Beat says, was corrupted. I had tried to download it several times and each was corrupted. Beat successfully downloaded it which leads me to believe there was something wrong at my end. 

If you are interested in these particular camera profiles, you can find them at https://twitter.com/#!/huelight.

John


----------



## JohnKendrick

b_gossweiler said:


> Glad to hear it's working now for you, John
> 
> The path I indicated should be valid for Lion as well. The path you mention is the  path where LR stores the shipped profiles. Storing your custom profiles  there means you might have to repeat the installation after every new LR  version.
> 
> You might have to create the folder inside "/CameraRaw/CameraProfiles/" inside of "/Users/[your username]/Library/Application Support/Adobe/" if it's not there already.
> 
> Beat



Beat, my iMac, running Lion, simply doesn't have a Library folder within the username folder. The only Library folder I have is in the path I noted. I see the problem you have in mind. But it looks to be one of those items in which 'it is what it is."


----------



## clee01l

JohnKendrick said:


> Beat, my iMac, running Lion, simply doesn't have a Library folder within the username folder. The only Library folder I have is in the path I noted. I see the problem you have in mind. But it looks to be one of those items in which 'it is what it is."


The correct location was noted in my previous post:
"located in Camera Named Folders in /Applications/Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4.app/Contents/Resources/CameraProfiles/Camera."

With the file you referenced unzipped, copy the *folder* named "Huelight GH2 Beta 5" from it to the above location and restart LR4.  The camera profile should be available.


----------



## b_gossweiler

Cletus,

Is there no location within the user context to store custom camera profiles, lens profiles etc.? Where are the ACR camera and lens defaults stored then (they should be stored in the user context)?

Beat


----------



## clee01l

Beat, This is the path of the Lightroom Settings folder:
/Users/{UserName}/Library/Application Support/Adobe/Lightroom
This is the OSX Equivalent of Windows 
C:\Users\{UserName}\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom

Conversely, the OSX path 
/Applications/Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4.app/Contents/Resources/CameraProfiles/Camera
is equivalent to the windows path
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4 RC2\Resources\CameraProfiles\Camera
or
C:\ProgramData\Adobe\CameraRaw\CameraProfiles\Camera

I now realize that I do not have any "user" created camera profiles on OSX or Win7-64 and it is possible the LR does store these somewhere not yet defined on my LR install.


----------



## JohnKendrick

clee01l said:


> The correct location was noted in my previous post:
> "located in Camera Named Folders in /Applications/Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4.app/Contents/Resources/CameraProfiles/Camera."
> 
> With the file you referenced unzipped, copy the *folder* named "Huelight GH2 Beta 5" from it to the above location and restart LR4.  The camera profile should be available.



I don't wish to beat this too much or too long but that path, just as the one Beat mentioned, is not available on my iMac, using Lion. There is no Contents folder in my Lightroom 4 folder within the Applications folder. The only place I can find the Camera Profiles is coming in via the Macintosh HD path I mentioned several times above.

John


----------



## clee01l

JohnKendrick said:


> I don't wish to beat this too much or too long but that path, just as the one Beat mentioned, is not available on my iMac, using Lion. There is no Contents folder in my Lightroom 4 folder within the Applications folder. The only place I can find the Camera Profiles is coming in via the Macintosh HD path I mentioned several times above.
> 
> John


You need to use Finder.  Click on the Applications folder in Finder, Right Click on the LR 4 app and choose {Show Package Contents} for the context menu.


----------



## sty2586

On my system (W7) it is working, and the place is: 

C:\Users\franz\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\CameraRaw\CameraProfiles\Huelight GH2 Beta 5_hi.dcp
C:\Users\franz\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\CameraRaw\CameraProfiles\Huelight GH2 Beta 5_md.dcp
C:\Users\franz\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\CameraRaw\CameraProfiles\Huelight GH2 Beta 5_st.dcp

Existing was from installation:
C:\Users\franz\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\CameraRaw\CameraProfiles\Index.dat

Greetings from Vienna

Franz


----------

